# Toro 726TE help



## barnyard (Nov 11, 2015)

Feeling kind of stupid here, but here goes: 
Getting snowblower ready for the season, need to remove the flywheel cover to replace the pull start rope. It appears that the motor is attached to some sort of frame or bracket that blocks the cover from coming off. I have had no luck getting it off (I found 3 bolts/nuts). Looking it over, the other option is to remove the motor off of the frame, but the mounting bolts are really not too accessible. I am thinking I am missing something very simple. Anyone have any words of wisdom here?
Thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

What brand and model of engine? A brigs 8HP I have has two bolts on the under side you have to look for to see.

 Al


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum barnyard :white^_^arial^_^0^_

Most, not all have four bolts. Two at the top and two near the bottom but at an angle on the sides.
Once they are out it can still feel like it's attached and some wiggling and pulling is needed to get it free of the flywheel.

If this doesn't look like your cover then the engine numbers would be helpful.


----------



## barnyard (Nov 11, 2015)

It is the 7hp B&S 2 stroke. I got it off by removing the engine from the snowblower, which wasn't as bad as I first thought it would be. The engine mounts to the snowblower and sits into a frame. The frame keeps you from getting all the bolts out of the housing and also manages to prevent the cover from sliding off if you were somehow able to get to all the bolts. So, pulling the engine off is the only way I can figure out how to do it. 
Pull start repaired and now it is on to tackle the carb problem


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

2 stroke ???


----------



## barnyard (Nov 11, 2015)

2 cycle/gas-oil mix
Sorry, I have said 2 stroke or 4 stroke in reference to small engines or outboards all my life. Might be getting a tad bit old.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_"Pull start repaired and now it is on to tackle the carb problem"_

U da man :wavetowel2:


Yup, 2 stroke on a 2 stage.

I'm sorry I didn't look up the model before I answered. I ASSUMED :facepalm_zpsdj194qh it was a typical 4 stroke.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

barnyard said:


> 2 cycle/gas-oil mix
> Sorry, I have said 2 stroke or 4 stroke in reference to small engines or outboards all my life. Might be getting a tad bit old.


no need for apologies ! i made an assumption also. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.:emoticon-south-park*


----------



## jimbo7 (Dec 5, 2019)

i have the same problem. do i need to remove the frame and engine as one unit and then remove the engine from the frame? the snowblower is the TORO 726TE.
Thank you so much!


----------

